# A homeowners wife christmas present



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

just finished this one 12 hours shop time 22 hours field time


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ron.

Is the present new stairs or new house........?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All I can say is that I'm envious of your skills Ron.


----------



## Woodshaper67 (Jan 13, 2012)

Great Job


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

Very nice work. I love the handrail.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Ron.
> 
> Is the present new stairs or new house........?


The new stairs. She wasn't specting this stairs set.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

As seems to be so typical of you Ron... Master-Craftsman quality!!!

was the younger craftsman related


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

A great job on a very difficult project.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful! What finishing are you planning for the stairs and railings?


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice work Ron, Don't forget to post the photo's of the fully finished staircase when you have them. NGM


----------



## DHB (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow Ron, very impressive! I've got a few things to learn before I could attempt such a project. Cant' wait to see the finished article.


----------



## seahawk65 (Oct 9, 2012)

Beautiful work, Ron I am in awe of woodworkers like you.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! a big and a great project. The stairs is really looking very good. I am just impressed with your talent and skills. Great job! 


__________________________________________
BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## hobbyshop (Jan 3, 2013)

Looking good! Boy can I relate to your project. I renovated carpeted stairs (2x12 under carpet) and installed hickory stairs. Beautiful results, but what a job (14 steps, in all). It would have been easier to build from scratch. Nothing was square, level or straight.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pure class all the way...


----------

